
The future of finance: Inside the banks - echair
http://www.economist.com/opinion/displayStory.cfm?story_id=12987495&source=most_read
======
joe_the_user
Hmm, the conditions Obama is putting on the banks seem to say the direction is
... nationalization. This is the correct decision. It is unfortunate that the
US government doesn't already own all the banks that it ... uh, paid for.

I know there's a lot of resistance to nationalization. But think about it,
"private enterprise" when it is large organizations operating with other (tax-
paying) people's money and no constraints are going to be even less efficient
that the big, bad bureaucratic government, which at least has a semblance of
controls on it.

